# City of LA Slaps Down Event Poachers



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

the moment you all have been waiting for!

Popular pre-L.A. Marathon bike ride canceled after city permit snag - latimes.com


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

Paywall...


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

The streets are public, bikers rule!


----------



## davecm203 (Feb 28, 2014)

The no refund rule is bogus since the event was canceled because they ASSumed they would get away without all the permits again. That isn't the fault of the participants. The organizers only see green dollar signs. Not trying to encourage and further cycling. If people go out without the road closures and people get hurt, I hope they can sleep at night.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

if you run with an amateur crew, you also assume the risks.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

hmmm... progress being made it appears.


----------



## davecm203 (Feb 28, 2014)

Sad they were short cutting things. Maybe they learned their lesson. I checked them out. Looked like a lot if fun and a lot more than just a 26 mile race\ride. There were fixie drag races, shorter races, social events. There really was nothing that would have made me think that it would have been a half arsed event. If I would have been in the area around the time, I definitely would have joined.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

no more free lunch. the (perpetually broke) city of LA has their hand out.....all fine and good....if one likes the ride enough is one willing to pay up for it?....that question will take you here....

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/ge...iding-unofficially-organized-ride-319093.html


----------

